# pass rear wheel...



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

i was just wondering if some one had an answer to my ? 
i have an 04 pbm i noticed that my pass side rear wheel seems to be set in the wheel well further. car has lowering springs in the back but driver side sits right ? what might be my issue?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Misaligned cradle?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you mean one side is higher than the other or the side to side spacing is different?


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

side to side .. ill take some pics later to show what i mean.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's very common. A rear cradle alignment can fix it if it's a problem. If it was height I was going to say swap springs and check you control arm bushings.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*pass wheel*

both sides


----------

